# Pattern for maternity nursing nightgown?



## mrsjenpeters (May 27, 2010)

Has anyone had luck finding a pattern for a maternity/nursing nightgown? I am looking for something similar to what is sold here: http://www.nursinggowns.com/ - essentially, a nightgown more similar to a nursing tank, with the ability to pull down the top (rather than have the slits on the front). I'm looking for something with a little more support than the kind with the slits. Those ones online are $40 and I'm cheap!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Things have changed so much since I had kids. I wore a nusing bra back then in 50"s So had support for it at all times. Just my regular nightgown. Nurse then told me to get bras and have good support all the time. Far as I can remember the store only had one kind and were $3. The front of cups let down and bra still supported while nursing. Held the pads in place too. Were still good and passed them on to daughter.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

That's a good looking nursing gown... not sure how much support it would actually be though. There are many dress patterns with that style top... I'd think it would be worth a trial run with some inexpensive fabric (is there such a thing anymore?) if you're really after that particular style.

With my first child, I altered a smocked nightgown pattern to have the slits in a deep pleat. it was fiddly... More often than not I simply ended up pulling it off. What I found worked for me (not beautiful or sexy, but comfy and easy to manage) was pj bottoms or shorts and inexpensive tanks... and yes, I wore a sleep designed nursing bra (softer like a sports bra) at night and a good support nursing bra all day....

And I nursed 3 kids, for 3+ years each, till I was pregnant with the next one... 

Good luck, dear... it's days I miss!

dawn


----------

